# National Rail Museum - Green Bay, WI



## MrFSS (Jul 3, 2007)

While on a trip to northern Wisconsin last week, I had a chance to spend a few hours at the National Rail Museum in Green Bay. Of course, it was in the mid-90;s that day before the cold front came through and lower the temps into the 60's and 70's the rest of the week. Some exhibits are inside and some out and the inside was cooled very nicely. Outside in the big shed, it was hot and very dark. No light except what came in through the open ends.

The admission price was reasonable and included a ride on a short train around the perimeter of the park, twice.

This is the engine they used for the ride.







We rode in this old car with the windows open.






There was a nice Northwestern bi-level commuter car in front of us, but that was for use when they had large crowds, they said.

One of the inside rooms had a large collection of drum heads from some of the great trains of the past.






And, this one.






The large inside area had some nice equipment, such as Eisenhower's WWII train.






And, a Big Boy in very good condition.






Here is Eric's (GG-1) favorite engine!






In one of the outside sheds the nicest train set was this Aerotrain that had belonged to the Rock Island Line.






This one needed some work, but has promise to be a good looking engine set.






It took us about three hours to see everything. Some areas it was very difficult to get a decent picture. The lighting and space constraints made it difficult.

They have a nice gift shop with many books and prints of trains from days gone by.

If you are interested, all the pictures I took can be seen *HERE*. There are a lot of them!


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks, Tom!! Nice Pix!!! They really have quite an assortment of rolling stock there...


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Mahalo Tom


----------



## dan72 (Jul 7, 2007)

Great Pics!

I visited there in June of 2001. Unfortunately, the shed that had the Big Boy and GG-1 was under construction/renovation at the time and was not able to see those pieces of equipment.

Did you happen to notice a Milwaukee Road E unit on display? When I was there, it was sitting in the yard and quite a mess. I have always wondered if they were able to restore it.

Dan


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 8, 2007)

dan72 said:


> Great Pics!
> I visited there in June of 2001. Unfortunately, the shed that had the Big Boy and GG-1 was under construction/renovation at the time and was not able to see those pieces of equipment.
> 
> Did you happen to notice a Milwaukee Road E unit on display? When I was there, it was sitting in the yard and quite a mess. I have always wondered if they were able to restore it.
> ...


Nope - didn't see that one. Only Milwuakee Road I saw was an old Alco Switch Enigine.


----------



## wintersummer (Jul 9, 2007)

MrFSS - I loved your photos! You've given us another place to put on our must-visit list!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 9, 2007)

wintersummer said:


> MrFSS - I loved your photos! You've given us another place to put on our must-visit list!


Here are a couple of other places you would enjoy, then.
*California Rail Museum in Sacramento*

*Indiana Rail Museum*

And, the really big one is in Union, IL., NW of Chicago. I'll be there in late August.


----------



## wintersummer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. We went to the Sacramento Museum last year. We didn't even know it was there until we were in Sacramento. The original plan was to visit the museum for about 2 hours. We ended up being there 7 hours! It was wonderful.


----------

